# Vote for my entry in the Readers digest Halloween photo contest



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Please vote for my entry in the Reader's Digest "Best Halloween photo contest".

I think it would be great to see a Hauntforum member win this contest.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

my little sister is supposed to enter...


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

NickG said:


> my little sister is supposed to enter...


You must submit your entry by the 10th.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

It's the least I could do. Still trying to get my friends digital video camera so I can post a vid of the ghost. It was a hit!!!


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

darryl said:


> It's the least I could do. Still trying to get my friends digital video camera so I can post a vid of the ghost. It was a hit!!!


Thanks darryl!

Here's a link to the Creature Crate prop I told you I was working on.

Can't wait for your video! Glad to hear your prop was a huge success. Can you at least post a picture of it?


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the support guys (and girls)!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

which one is yours, I want to make sure I vote for the right one, Is it the one with the fence, grave markers and toepincher coming out of the ground?


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Hellrazor said:


> which one is yours, I want to make sure I vote for the right one, Is it the one with the fence, grave markers and toepincher coming out of the ground?


Yes, that's the one. The link I provided will take you right to my submission. Thanks for your support!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Your wish is my command. Add one more to your list of votes, I'm in. Great pic!


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm sure I have little chance of winning, but I'm glad I have the support of the Hauntforum! Thanks again!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ill vote for you-i entered 2 but your pic is better

http://photocontest.shutterfly.com/action/photocontest/vote?entry=163801


----------



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

I've entered the contest as well.
Check out my shot and let me know what you think.
http://photocontest.shutterfly.com/action/photocontest/vote?contestId=701&start=2060

-Chris


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Pics look good guys. Oh by the way....... me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too

click here to vote for me


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

cbmar said:


> I've entered the contest as well.
> Check out my shot and let me know what you think.
> http://photocontest.shutterfly.com/action/photocontest/vote?contestId=701&start=2060
> 
> -Chris


That's 5 stars for you. Spiderman has always been my favorite cartoon character.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

slimy said:


> Pics look good guys. Oh by the way....... me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too
> 
> click here to vote for me


It was tough for me to vote for another graveyard scene in direct competion with me, but I still gave you five stars. BTW, I love the lighting!


----------



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

*My Reader's Digest entry*



gmacted said:


> That's 5 stars for you. Spiderman has always been my favorite cartoon character.


Spiderman? Damn! I must have given you the wrong link to follow. Try this one instead. (It should be Grimrot infront of a tombstone marked "Billy Rubin".
http://photocontest.shutterfly.com/action/photocontest/vote?entry=163886


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

cbmar said:


> Spiderman? Damn! I must have given you the wrong link to follow. Try this one instead. (It should be Grimrot infront of a tombstone marked "Billy Rubin".
> http://photocontest.shutterfly.com/action/photocontest/vote?entry=163886


Got it. I agree that lighting is key!


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

pyro1966 said:


> ill vote for you-i entered 2 but your pic is better
> 
> http://photocontest.shutterfly.com/action/photocontest/vote?entry=163801


Don't sell yourself short! The picture is a little fuzzy, but the content is great! Five stars!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

5 stars all around and only 1 to everyone else... gotta support my buds!


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Hellrazor said:


> 5 stars all around and only 1 to everyone else... gotta support my buds!


It would be nice to see someone from the forum win or at least get an honorable mention. Thanks for the vote!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I entered also: 
http://photocontest.shutterfly.com/action/photocontest/vote?entry=164206

but now I don't know who to vote for, I hope someone on the forum win!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Vote for all of us. 

Your pic looks good too.

I've voted for everyone that has posted. I hope someone from this forum wins as well.

Good luck guys.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

widowsbluff said:


> I entered also:
> http://photocontest.shutterfly.com/action/photocontest/vote?entry=164206
> 
> but now I don't know who to vote for, I hope someone on the forum win!


I've given everyone five stars! Five stars for you too!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Slimy,
Your lighting is GREAT! (Slimy's picture) 








I need to improve my HAUNT in the lighting area. 
GOOD JOB!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

here is my sister's entry: http://photocontest.shutterfly.com/action/photocontest/vote?entry=164363


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Congrats gmacted and slimy on making the finals!

http://photocontest.shutterfly.com/action/photocontest/vote?entry=162746

http://photocontest.shutterfly.com/action/photocontest/vote?contestId=701&entry=158693


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah for the two of us. There was someone else on this forum that submitted and made it in to the finals. Who was it again? I'm not sure but I think he is a member here.

Oh yeah, the halloween KING, SCAREFX.

http://photocontest.shutterfly.com/action/photocontest/vote?contestId=701&entry=163910

Just for the record, I think we are all going to get killed by the pumpkin carvings. They are simply fantastic.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

congrads to scarefx, gmacted, slimy ,hope one of you win


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

slimy said:


> ...Just for the record, I think we are all going to get killed by the pumpkin carvings. They are simply fantastic.


I think you're right about that slimy. Those carvings are fantastic.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I'd like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who voted for my photo and wish everyone in the finals good luck. I hope someone from the forum wins.

Congratulations Slimy and ScareFX!


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Oops!


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

ScareFX said:


> I think you're right about that slimy. Those carvings are fantastic.


You need to keep one thing in mind and I hope the judges do also.

"The Submissions will be judged based on the following criteria: (i) consistency with the theme of the Contest, (ii) creativity and originality of the Submission?s content; (iii) the overall visual impact of the Submission."

I think the pumpkin carvings are fantastic, but I'm not sure they have the same "visual impact" that some of the others have. I think ScareFX's entry is a great prop and the photo is top notch (seriously, are you a professional or semi-professional photographer?). Slimy's entry has fantastic lighting and the theme is great! In hindsight, I should have taken some photos of my scene at night. After viewing all the entries, I still feel I have little chance of winning (I still hope there may be a chance based on the above criteria), but I'm just glad other forum members got involved.

To be quite honest, I really thought this was one of the best entries.

Again, good luck Slimy and ScareFX!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

gmacted said:


> ...
> 
> To be honest, I really thought this was one of the best entries.
> ...


Thanks gmacted.

I agree that pic was one of the best. It appears Scott Stoll (a HalloweenForum member) submitted that one. http://s143.photobucket.com/albums/r122/scottastoll/

He does a nice job with his props.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey FX, get this guy on this board! His work is fantastic.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

congrats to you guys making the top 150. they were all great shots.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

gmacted said:


> To be quite honest, I really thought this was one of the best entries.


Looks like you picked a winner there gmacted.

Scott did win $2,500 for his great image.

http://photocontest.shutterfly.com/action/photocontest/winner?contestId=701


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

ScareFX said:


> Looks like you picked a winner there gmacted.
> 
> Scott did win $2,500 for his great image.
> 
> http://photocontest.shutterfly.com/action/photocontest/winner?contestId=701


I really did think his entry deserved to win. I was just a great photo. I was hoping for an honorable mention, but I didn't even get that. I guess I'll have to try harder .. um.. er.. I mean be scarier next year.

Did you win anything ScareFX? I really think you and slimy deserved at least an honorable mention also.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

gmacted said:


> I really did think his entry deserved to win. I was just a great photo. I was hoping for an honorable mention, but I didn't even get that. I guess I'll have to try harder .. um.. er.. I mean be scarier next year.
> 
> Did you win anything ScareFX? I really think you and slimy deserved at least an honorable mention also.


Yes I did win a $100 Gift Certificate to Shutterfly.com as a Consolation Prize. It was quite nice to be selected since there were so many good entries. I totally agree with you gmacted. Scott's entry deserved to win. It was a great shot.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

ScareFX said:


> Yes I did win a $100 Gift Certificate to Shutterfly.com as a Consolation Prize. It was quite nice to be selected since there were so many good entries. I totally agree with you gmacted. Scott's entry deserved to win. It was a great shot.


Congratulations ScareFX! I'm glad to see someone from the forum received an honorable mention. Again, great job!


----------

